# Cypriot Healthcare Requirements



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

I notice that this "Sticky" has been closed as going off thread.

It was also getting too long, which made looking for pertinent and upto date information "difficult".

Can we please have new "Sticky" that starts with a definitive description of what ex-pats need to do to register?

Thanking you in advance (I hope!)


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Patg said:


> I notice that this "Sticky" has been closed as going off thread.
> 
> It was also getting too long, which made looking for pertinent and upto date information "difficult".
> 
> ...


The healthcare system in Cyprus is about to undergo several changes. A new law comes in to effect June/July time (2013). Exactly what the details will be no one is actually saying except for a few hints. For example there is said to be charges for visits to A&E, and prescription type charges, and all residents will have to have paid into the Cypriot National Insurance scheme for three years before they get the relevant health card. But there is a lack of cohesive information and I am afraid this may be the case for quite a while. There has been nothing from the Cypriot Health Ministry as to exactly how this will effect ex pats, working persons or pensioners coming here from abroad ( EU and others countries) . I expect there will be a lot of misinformation for some time. Sorry I can't be more helpful it is a case of wait and see and when you need to register go to the local Citizens Service Centre, who are extremely helpful for advice. I would still apply for the S1 form ( for anyone from the UK) as this should still be the one needed. But who knows???:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you Mycroft, we are already both S1 registered but you seem imply that we also need a Health Card, is this correct or is the "Pink" slip sufficient?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Until the new regulations are announced no one really knows exactly what is going to happen so it is best to err on the side of caution and make sure you have everything that you MAY need.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> The healthcare system in Cyprus is about to undergo several changes. A new law comes in to effect June/July time (2013). Exactly what the details will be no one is actually saying except for a few hints. For example there is said to be charges for visits to A&E, and prescription type charges, and all residents will have to have paid into the Cypriot National Insurance scheme for three years before they get the relevant health card. But there is a lack of cohesive information and I am afraid this may be the case for quite a while. There has been nothing from the Cypriot Health Ministry as to exactly how this will effect ex pats, working persons or pensioners coming here from abroad ( EU and others countries) . I expect there will be a lot of misinformation for some time. Sorry I can't be more helpful it is a case of wait and see and when you need to register go to the local Citizens Service Centre, who are extremely helpful for advice. I would still apply for the S1 form ( for anyone from the UK) as this should still be the one needed. But who knows???:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


This part that say that everyone has to have paid into the system for 3 years before getting a health-card is ofc some misunderstanding somewhere. It should mean that everyone that comes here for work should have to have a private health insurance for 3 years. This is impossible. Breaking a ground stone in the EU treaty that say that if you have permission to stay or work in another member state you are entitled to the same healthcare as the citizens. And I doubt that Cyprus even think of breaking this. And of course many of its own citizens should be excluded.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If someone is working here and paying into the social fund they are entitled to health care as soon as they start paying in. Unfortunately it is the employers who are supposed to pay and many greedy employers don't pay it for foreign workers which leaves the employees vulnerable with no cover.


----------

